# Residency Card Renewal - First Year



## ironman75 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello, 

I applied for the renewal early November in Porto, and my current residency card expired already. The new residency card is not yet issued, my questions:

1- How long does it usually take to get the new card? it's almost 3 months now. 

2- How do I re-enter Portugal if I travel abroad? I was given a document by SEF in Portuguese & they said it's enough to re-enter but when I checked with the airlines they said they won't accept it. (knowing that for my nationality I would need a Schengen Visa to enter if I don't have a residency) 

N.B. I have a golden visa by buying a property. 

Thanks,


----------



## PortugalBound (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi - was wondering how long it took you to get the renewal. Also, I'm going to buy a property in Portugal soon too to do a golden visa. There are a ton of services that handle the paperwork but they seem to cost 1000s of Euro. Did you successfully apply by yourself / does anyone? Or did you use a service or solicitor? Thank you!


----------

